# First pre snow injury



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

So I got my new NS heritage and laid it out on the floor to look at how spectacular it would look on the mountain. Walked out of the room and forgot it was still on the floor and when I walked back in, I walked right into it and sliced open my toe on the edge. 

So I'm at least a month from snow and the board is already making me shed blood.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ecks said:


> So I got my new NS heritage and laid it out on the floor to look at how spectacular it would look on the mountain. Walked out of the room and forgot it was still on the floor and when I walked back in, I walked right into it and sliced open my toe on the edge.
> 
> So I'm at least a month from snow and the board is already making me shed blood.


It's a sign. You should give up snowboarding. Now, since you're selling your board.... :laugh:


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> It's a sign. You should give up snowboarding. Now, since you're selling your board.... :laugh:


:laugh:thanks for the offer....I'll keep it in mind


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

hahaha!!! i had both of my boards on the floor and i used my foot to move one closer to me and slammed it into my big toe right at the nail bed. i had socks on so i didn't bleed but i had the ugliest bruise for days!!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

ecks said:


> So I'm at least a month from snow and the board is already making me shed blood.


the board and you are now bonded by way of blood, may it bring you many pow riding days haha


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I can finally walk normally for the first time in 4 days, this has to be one of the stupidest injuries in one of the worst spot. 

Total bad luck, but I do hope I get some pow days but with 70 degree weather all week in NYC its gonna take a lot more than a toe injury to get some snow down.


----------



## pibimbap (Oct 25, 2010)

ecks said:


> I can finally walk normally for the first time in 4 days, this has to be one of the stupidest injuries in one of the worst spot.
> 
> Total bad luck, but I do hope I get some pow days but with 70 degree weather all week in NYC its gonna take a lot more than a toe injury to get some snow down.


Make the trip up to Sunday River 

And +1 for bloodbonding. Lol.


----------

